# Ricoh Ocean Master Automatic - Nos 1970



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

a recent arrival...21 Jewel Auto NoS from 1970, about all i know about her at mo. Anyone know anything about these.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

WoW I like that, I have a Ricoh qtz g10 a like and a 21 J auto diver that needs work, i'll see if I can find a pic of it.

here it is, it looks a lot better in this pic than it is, currently it's in bits and it doesn't run

does your inner bezel rotate btw and if so how? mine hasn't got screw down crowns and I just noticed it's called the dynamic diver very 70's


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Love that Ocean Master, very cool









I`ve a couple of Ricoh`s myself...




























BTW Paul the style of your one seems to have been popular in the `70`s or `80`s, it`s almost identical to the Orient King Divers, a Newmark `Diver` and haven`t you got a Josmar in the same style too?


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

pg tips said:


> does your inner bezel rotate btw and if so how? mine hasn't got screw down crowns and I just noticed it's called the dynamic diver very 70's


.....you can see it has one screwdown crown the 20 min point.

A. Unscrew the crown without pulling to the first click : rotating the crown spins the inner bezel.

B. Unscrew and pull out to the first click : rotating the crown adjusts minutes, seconds and day/date at each pass of 2400.

C. Unscrew and pull out to the second click : repeatedly push the crown back & too between the first and second click and it adjusts the date one numeric at a time.

Basically adjust the time and day to the previous day, adjust the date to the previous day then wind forward 24 hours to the required time.

First time i've had a Ricoh and the quality, weight & feel reminds me of Seiko's from the same era. I've had the caseback off checking out the movement and there are no signs to suggest its anything but Ricoh manufacture so i guess they had a spell making watches in addition to camera's.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That is superb







and somewhat rare I should imagine - fantastic find.

I have a Ricoh too - same case & dial style as the first one in Mac's post - but mine has a burgundy dial and is badged as a Seiko 5. It works very well and keeps great time. I sent it to Roy for a simple repair a couple of years ago and he was the one who spotted that it wasn't actually a Seiko - he said the movement was unsigned but good quality.

Enjoy the watch - I want one







!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some very nice divers on this page,strange, for some reason i thinks of cameras when i think of Ricoh,the first one reminds me of an old 1000ft doxa,nice finds all.


----------

